# Kudos to me!



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

Okay, this isn't really a rescue but it is still a good deed done.

I was walking around the block, looking for my dog. She had gotten out of the fence, and I hear this meow behind me. I turn around a cute tabby cat came walking up to me. So I pet her for a while and kept walking. She followed me! Yes, it was a she. She laid on her back and I looked.

Anyways, I found my terrier and she followed me home. So I told her,"You follow me home, i'll give you some food." so I went inside and scooped up a couple of handfulls of my cat food and gave it to her!

I called my mom and asked if we could keep her until she finds a good home but my mom said she belongs to the neighbors up the street so she already has a good home. She probably got out of the house or something.

We believe she was the mother of Tiger. The kitten I lost a couple of months ago. I bet she was thanking me for taking care of her kitten and trying to save it: 

Even if she was not. It is still nice to think so, right? Well, now my problem is...

How am I gonna explain this to Shadow and Smara? o_o


----------

